# How to Set The AVG (Free) Security Setting to "Allow"



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

I'm using AVG8.0 free version for my system security.

Must say its been doing a good job.

I purchased a s/w today and while installing it I got a virus error message.

But the vendor clearly states on the product download page that this message may occur, but there is no virus in the s/w,

just set the security setting to 'allow'

pl. see his messages below:

"check your system security settings (i.e. Norton, McAfee, AVG, etc) and make sure there are no files in the blocked lists of those programs. If so please move to the allowed lists"

"No matter what security software you are using, if you get any error like this, just set it to 'allow'... If you do not know how to set it to 'allow', then you'll need to go ahead and contact the vendor support who you purchased your computer security program from and they will tell you how to approve the files."


Unfortunately, as my AVG s/w is a free version, they do not offer support on such matters.

Please, could anyone let me know as to how to address this issue?

Thanks

Vijay

.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

If you are really sure that you want to install it, then can't you just close AVG temporarily until you have installed it, and then enable it again?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What's the name and version number of the software you're trying to install?

Did you download it from the official website, or at least from a reputable 3rd-party site?


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Criag,

Mudhead Me!

Couldn't think of this simple thing.:embarased

Anyway, I did deactivate AVG and reboot the system to install the s/w but now its giving a run time error:sigh:

So, will get back to the vendor and see if it can be sorted.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Vijay





craigs85 said:


> If you are really sure that you want to install it, then can't you just close AVG temporarily until you have installed it, and then enable it again?


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Koala,

Thanks for your response.

Its an IM product on eBay-Craigslist monetizsation.

No version as such has been assigned yet.. 

And no, its not from any third party site, its from the vendor's site only.

Thanks

Vijay



koala said:


> What's the name and version number of the software you're trying to install?
> 
> Did you download it from the official website, or at least from a reputable 3rd-party site?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you post a link to the site's homepage and a link to the download?

I want to do some research and possibly download and scan the file.


----------



## Vijay333 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Koala,

Doing so, I will be breaching the terms of purchase, which comes with non-transferable rights.

Also, since the vendor is having some controls, he can easily track down misuse and i will face problems.

Anyway, I have taken it up with the owner now and I'll post again on the outcome.

Thanks

Vijay .







koala said:


> Can you post a link to the site's homepage and a link to the download?
> 
> I want to do some research and possibly download and scan the file.


----------

